# What was your first reptile?



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

post your first reptile mine was a bearded dragon and also this could help first reptile owners


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

leopard geckos


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

pussmunky said:


> leopard geckos



i love leos so docile


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

or any exotic


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

A Bearded Dragon was the first was my sons really but i was left to look after him, then Tortoises love them, more so red foots , if they count pygmy hedgehogs so beautiful, not tried anything else as yet .plus had gaint snails .


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine was a beardie too


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

My first herp was a checkered garter back in the early 90's. I then bought a (looking back, not a good choice beginner snake due to its large, chunky adult size) red-tailed boa. I then acquired a breeding pair of normal corns (these guys were great). Currently own 0.2.0 Leo's, 0.0.1 Flame Cresty, 1.0 Mexican Hognose and 1.0 Hypo Brooks Kingsnake. Love them to pieces!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine was a green iguana many years ago....with the very unoriginal name of "izzy" : victory:


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine was an Amel CornSnake :2thumb:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Two beardies bought second hand on an impulse buy. After decided to read up on their care AFTER I bought them I realised so much was wrong with their terrible setup I was given on top of housing two together. I sold one and got the other in a better setup though :2thumb:


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine was a lizard bought as just a "Chilean lizard" in a pet store in about 1985, presumably it was Liolaemus chiliensis. I had to pester my parents for ages but eventually they caved in and it started a life long hobby! Soon after I got my first snake, a red sided garter and never looked back


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Florida garter snake called Bart. Yes I got him in the early nineties!


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

mine was a red sided garter snake i bought whilst my parents were on holiday they let me keep it though


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Yearling male bull snake called Garth, over 8 years ago. He sadly passed last weekend. Killed me as he started it all..


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

My first reptile was a pair of western hognose


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine was a beardie,s swifty followed by a royal.

All a bit clichéd but hey I like them both


----------

